# Baltamatic cone spreader as a manure spreader? Yes/No?



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone used a Baltamatic cone spreader as a manure spreader? We are looking for an economic option for a multipurpose spreader (fertilizer/manure). Could the cone spreader break up the manure and fling it? We figured it wouldn't work because it wouldn't have the capasity/strength to break up the manure however, if we were wrong! Absolutely awesome way to buy a 2 in 1 spreader! Thoughts of your clever manure spreader option?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A regular manure spreader still tosses out larger than fist sized chunks of manure. Will the cone spreader handle wet manure?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i think it would get clogged. we used to spread manure by hand in the back of an old dump/garden trailer, one person driving the other using manure fork and flinging it out. 
then we would harrow it. 
Then we found a deal on an used manure spreader, but it does not hold enough for having 10 horses, and now we have a real dump trailer and the neighbours 80 acres to spread it out on .


----------

